# Quit my job



## One on One (Nov 17, 2003)

Yay, quit my job today! LOL a lot of people want to get a job, not me, haha. I had been meaning to quit for a while, but today finally got the courage to tell my boss. I said I was moving soon which is true (but that's not gonna be for a few months at least). Now more time for :cig just kidding don't do that.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Good job. Quiting feels good. I know I felt great when I quit my last two jobs.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

One on One,

If it was a bad situation, then I guess that's good.
:boogie :boogie :boogie!


----------



## popcorn (Dec 18, 2005)

oh I hate having to quit jobs. ugh. good job :banana


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

...


----------



## madelinechism (Feb 13, 2012)

I disdain consulting the boss about quitting because almost always they try to persuade me to stay...Found it easier to just stop showing up ha! The hint never clearer though for future occupations the fail to mention quitting isnt as lovely for anything new professsionally anyways.


----------



## Cupcakes (Jan 31, 2012)

Congratulations for having the courage and take the next step!!


----------

